# New(to me) Hunting Rig



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys, as my family grew recently my need for a vehicle that will fit a car seat arose. That Tacoma extended cab just doesn't cut it!

I left a note on a guys 2001 4Runner that I spotted while working in his neighborhood a couple months ago. Last week he gave me a call & told me to come check it out! He offered it to me for a GREAT price & the test is history.

2001 4Runner with Shrockworks front bumper(fog lights & KC's installed), transmission oil cooler, Old Man Emu rear suspension, Tundra coilovers in front wrapped with Bilstein 5100 shocks. All installed within the last 3k miles. Going to put some new shoes on her this week & take her out for a test run!

Needless to say, I'm stoked! Now time to prep the Tacoma for selling.































Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Great looking rig !! but whats the wife going to say with the back filled up with coyotes ? lol


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

im a FORD guy,but them 4 runners are good vehicles

never did see them in the shop much back in my wrenching days

should suit your needs just fine

if the wife says anything,just tell her your collecting fur for her new coat


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice. I had a Toyota 4X for a bit, that thing would just about climb a tree.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

It's pretty rare that you can find a vehicle that has every single service record ever done on the vehicle. This one should last me a long time!

There won't be any coyotes going into the back of this one! 









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sounds like it was well taken care of, roof box for the small ones!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mark Steinmann said:


> It's pretty rare that you can find a vehicle that has every single service record ever done on the vehicle. This one should last me a long time!
> 
> There won't be any coyotes going into the back of this one!
> 
> ...


I have one of those racks, Mine has a slight bend(S) in the main support that goes into your receiver, I flipped it over so it is higher than the hitch. It helps when you're dropping into a wash or steep dip.....Yard sale $25


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> I have one of those racks, Mine has a slight bend(S) in the main support that goes into your receiver, I flipped it over so it is higher than the hitch. It helps when you're dropping into a wash or steep dip.....Yard sale $25


That's a good idea!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

You can also buy another receiver hitch from Harbor Freight (drop down) and flip it over. Thats what I use on my skinning pole and side by side.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Got some new shoes for it today. Ready to kill some coyotes now! 









A shot of the clearance...









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looking good !! but I still think it should get at least one coyote in the back, lol


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Looking good !! but I still think it should get at least one coyote in the back, lol


Haha, I'll save that spot for my Bobcat! Reserved seating...

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

OK, I can accept that ! but dont forget the liner for the back.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You're gonna need some seatcovers on those light colored seats. www.seatcoversunlimited.com

Check out the neoprene with camo panels. They also have some really cool new camo patterns with skulls. The longer you look at them the more stuff you see.

http://www.seatcoversunlimited.com/Zombieflage-Seat-Covers.html

I've had two sets(two vehicles) and they fit like a glove, I've never had to adjust them or had them move out of place. Free shipping too,although they are located in Mesa.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> You're gonna need some seatcovers on those light colored seats. www.seatcoversunlimited.com
> Check out the neoprene with camo panels. They also have some really cool new camo patterns with skulls. The longer you look at them the more stuff you see.
> 
> http://www.seatcoversunlimited.com/Zombieflage-Seat-Covers.html
> ...


Nice, thanks! They look like quality covers.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Short223 said:


> Your ford compliments your skirt......


you're just a putz, what possible difference what a person drives have to do with this topic..........

nice purchase Mark!


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice tires! Pretty sure I have the same ones.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Indiana Jones said:


> Nice tires! Pretty sure I have the same ones.


These are the new BFG All-Terrain KO 2 tires. I had the original All-Terrains on some other vehicles. How do you like the newer version?

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Got the floods & KC's hooked up!









Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Mark Steinmann said:


> These are the new BFG All-Terrain KO 2 tires. I had the original All-Terrains on some other vehicles. How do you like the newer version?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Mine are just the basic BFG All Terrains. They've gotten me out of everything I've gotten myself into. DEEP snow in the mountains, mud, the deserts in Nevada, a cross country drive...they have been utterly reliable. I absolutely love them!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Indiana Jones said:


> Mine are just the basic BFG All Terrains. They've gotten me out of everything I've gotten myself into. DEEP snow in the mountains, mud, the deserts in Nevada, a cross country drive...they have been utterly reliable. I absolutely love them!


Yeah I liked the originals except they started chunking pretty bad. The guy at discount said they greatly improved that & the new tread pattern is better in mud & wet rock. Can't wait to see for myself!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Mark Steinmann said:


> Yeah I liked the originals except they started chunking pretty bad. The guy at discount said they greatly improved that & the new tread pattern is better in mud & wet rock. Can't wait to see for myself!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


So do they sell the ones I have anymore or are yours the same tire just "new and improved"? Im not due for a set for quite a while.

Love these things! Picture doesnt do it justice but that is right around 1.5 feet of snow that I didn't expect haha


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Indiana Jones said:


> So do they sell the ones I have anymore or are yours the same tire just "new and improved"? Im not due for a set for quite a while.
> 
> Love these things! Picture doesnt do it justice but that is right around 1.5 feet of snow that I didn't expect haha


Yeah they really shine in snow! No they are the new & improved version of the old All-Terrain.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------

